# Mechanical Engineering Dictionary



## CASADOCS (Jan 20, 2011)

I need a mechanical engineering dictionary, new or used. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Jan 20, 2011)

CASADOCS said:


> I need a mechanical engineering dictionary, new or used. Anyone know where I can find one?


I got mine used for $2.50 + $4 shipping off amazon. Looks like the prices have gone up since I got that one by a buck or two. It was ex-library, barely used. Probably will never open it, but I wanted it as a last resort in the exam. Try ebay as well I guess.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0071410503/


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hopefully you aren't planning on takign the test in IL. Dictionaries of any sort are not allowed in the exam room.


----------



## heath014 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have one that I used for the April 2010 exam. I'll sell it to you for $5.00 + shipping.


----------



## CASADOCS (Jan 24, 2011)

heath014 said:


> I have one that I used for the April 2010 exam. I'll sell it to you for $5.00 + shipping.


I PM'd you


----------



## Haseeb Jamal (Feb 27, 2011)

Mechanical Engineering Dictionary


----------

